
Epic Games just set an antitrust trap for Apple; Tim Cook walked right into it - ablekh
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-walked-right-into-epics-antitrust-trap-by-banning-fortnite-2020-8
======
tagolli
I don't know if I agree that Apple fell into a trap. Epic definitely got what
they wanted but Apple made the right move. They were already being
investigated for these practices. The payment model was definitely going to be
brought up in congress already. At least now they can try to make the point
that they enforce the rules consistently and don't play favorites with big
companies. It looks way better than "Apple has unfair rules that it only
enforces for the little guy".

------
propter_hoc
I'd really like to see a deeper analysis of this lawsuit from an actual
lawyer. This article is way too thin on content.

------
Firebrand
>But Apple — just as Sweeney seemed to expect — fell right into Epic's trap.
It now has to find its own way out.

Weird framing. Like Apple doesn't have sources on the periphery of Epic or
Cravath? People talk.

~~~
sushshshsh
Only thing that matters is how a judge sees it

